# Dr. Hi Fat's Health Advise



## sawhorseray (Apr 9, 2020)

> > > > > -
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > > Love this Doctor!
> > > > > ...


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Apr 9, 2020)

Very Funny Ray, but I did not see anything until I clicked on the "Expand" link.


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 9, 2020)

Fantastic! I literally laughed all the way through it!
Bookmarked!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 9, 2020)

Ok got it. Seems reasonable. I need to get in shape. I think I'll try learning Thai...JJ


----------



## pushok2018 (Apr 9, 2020)

That is nice, Ray! You made my day. Now I am heading to my fridge for some bacon and sausage.... No exercise today!


----------

